# Cost of laparoscopic gastropexy & neuter



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Hubby and I made the decision that we want to do a prophylactic gastropexy on Begley at the same time we get him neutered. After doing some reading, I'm fairly certain I want to have the gastropexy done laparoscopically to reduce recovery time, pain, etc. Our regular vet doesn't do the gastropexy surgery at all, so I'm shopping around for a vet who has experience with this procedure and is within a few hours' driving distance (ranging from Southern Alberta to Northern Montana). I made an initial inquiry to a vet in Calgary, who quoted us $3,500 - $4,000 for the joint procedure. There was an audible "Holy *[email protected]%" that escaped when I read that.

My question is for people who have had this done laparoscopically; if you don't mind sharing, what did you pay for the surgery? Is this a reasonable price? I realise that prices will generally vary by region, but wow... we're going to have to seriously adjust our budget expectations if this is what it's going to cost.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

We're in PA and had a laparoscopic gastropexy and spay done on Katie at a local vet hospital. The total for the initial visit, pre-op blood test, surgery, and post-op care was about $1500. She unexpectedly had to stay overnight due to complications during surgery, but I don't think that was included in the hospital bill.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, cookieface! That's more in the price range we were expecting. Hopefully the first quote we got isn't the norm around here.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it would be $3000 to $4000 in Vancouver. Siskos regular gastropexy was $2300. His recovery was a trying time, but our vet ( who doesn't do gastropexy surgery himself) is convinced that the traditional open surgery gives a much more reliable outcome. We had a tough 2 weeks of no stairs, sleeping on mattresses on the floor with him, he didn't want to lie down as it hurt him to get down and he would fall asleep swaying on his feet with his face pressed between our legs. He had to go back for checks and getting in and out of the car was horrible. However, it got better every day and the worst was over in a week. We're retired and could devote ourselves to keeping him as safe and comfortable as we could. 

There was only 1 vet doing the laparascopic surgery in Vancouver, Trupanion was paying but wouldn't cover the more expensive job, and I trusted our vets opinion. Also, I believe that although it is less in terms of incisions it actually takes quite a bit longer to do.

I wish Begley a safe and successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Eek. I'm thinking Vancouver may be similar to Calgary with respect to veterinary costs, and hopefully we can find something more affordable here. When we lived in Victoria we definitely noticed a significant different in the cost of veterinary services as compared to Southern Alberta, so I think there's definitely regional variations. At least I hope so! This is me trying to reassure myself that we won't be paying $3,000 - $4,000. 

Still waiting for quotes/recommendations on vets in Northern Montana. We'll also consider going to the University of Saskatchewan teaching veterinary hospital if the price and level of expertise available there justify the drive. I hate thinking about poor Begley being uncomfortable and not getting to have any fun for at least two weeks post-surgery, but I also think there's a high value (for us, at least) to not have to be so worried about bloat any time Begley may act less-than-normal. And, after all, a planned for expense like this is vastly preferable to a possible very scary emergency surgery further down the line.


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm honestly not familiar with the process of having the gastropexy done laparoscopically as we've always had the classic gastropexy surgery done on our spoos but even so, $3000-$4000 sounds absurdly overpriced to me. I could see it costing that in an emergency situation perhaps, but as a preventive measure, I think that price is awfully high.

We drive about 50-60 miles out of the way to see our vet in Santa Rosa and he's very familiar with the traditional gastropexy surgery. He's never had a dog return with a problem given the way he does it. He seems not to care much for the laparoscopic gastropexy because it may not "hold" as well as the traditional operation. I don't know enough vet science to say one way or the other, but in my personal opinion, having a bit more of an invasive surgery is worth it for the later longevity of the dog. I can tell you that when we had Luna spayed and gastropexy'd, she came out of the operation 110% herself and OUR difficulty was trying to keep her calm. I think that's how most dogs are supposed to come through that surgery.

I do think you could probably find a better price for the laparoscopic gastropexy, however. It shouldn't cost that much especially when it's not an emergency situation. I believe a spay and gastropexy was around $1500 for us as well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My niece lives in Fernie, BC. and does most of her expensive vetting across the border. Saves her a fortune compared to the prices anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

It will also depend on if you have a boarded surgeon do it, or a GP vet with a scope.

Here in Toronto with a boarded surgeon, its about $2500 for neuter/lap pexy. Includes bloodwork, IV fluids, pain meds and board certified anesethist.

If you can find a GP with a scope, and a regular tech to do anesthetic it would likely be significantly less.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

To "close the loop" on this thread, Begley had a laparoscopically assisted prophylactic grastropexy at the same time as his neuter surgery this past Friday, and he's doing great. After doing some research on different clinics, we chose to have Dr. Fugazzi at Western Veterinary Specialists in Calgary, Alberta do the surgery, and have to say that we were very, very pleased with their professionalism, expertise, and kindness toward both us and Begley. Begley seemed very at ease with their staff and they were very good about following up with us immediately following the surgery and the next morning. Two days after the surgery, Begley has three quite small incisions (two for the gastropexy, one for the neuter) and is doing great. Really, he seems to think that he's back to normal, and I suspect the challenge will be keeping his activity levels appropriately moderate for the next 10 -12 days. So, after all this, I'd say that the impact of the surgeries on Begley doesn't seem to be significant, and if at some point we add another spoo to our family, we will likely choose to have the same elective surgery performed on that dog, too. I'd also highly recommend the Western Veterinary Clinic for anyone in the Alberta area considering the gastropexy.


----------

